# Sevcon Gen 4 Help !!!



## sarktheshark (Jul 1, 2011)

The error we get


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Post your schematic of how you've wired everything.'

I think you mean the Motenergy ME1115, is that correct?

Also, look at this thread, same error and maybe some resolutions.


Did you get a DCF file from someone for this motor, or are you trying to do this all yourself?


----------



## sarktheshark (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes that is the correct motor.

We don't have a DCF file -I think we need one


----------



## sarktheshark (Jul 1, 2011)

frodus said:


> Post your schematic of how you've wired everything.'
> 
> I think you mean the Motenergy ME1115, is that correct?
> 
> ...


Here is the schematic and some pics:


----------



## sarktheshark (Jul 1, 2011)

We are going to try a simple 3 wire potentiometer.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You absolutely need a DCF file.

Contact either Sevcon or Motenergy for the file you need. Without it you won't get very far. The DCF contains all the tuning parameters, encoder parameters, etc.


----------



## R2DC (Feb 26, 2016)

Is the contactor closing? Is it going operational? You have a DCF whether you mean to or not, but if you haven't started with a proper baseline DCF you have almost no hope of getting it working. I just got one of these operational with a hall motor and the cosine motors are a bit more complex. I don't see the shielded wiring for your motor encoder, and if you're following the schematic in the book it doesn't include the ground for the sin/cos sensors since the schematic is based on an induction motor. John may be able to send you a baseline DCF, though you will need the firmware version to match it. You are using a Sevcon that has sin/cos support as well right? The older units did not so if you are just using any old Sevcon it won't necessarily have the correct input hardware.

This is hard stuff. You're doing it at the last minute. Even once you get the motor spinning you'll still need to get the gains set correctly for your system to have any hope of having a driveable system. You might buy a harness from someone who otherwise sells a kit (like Thunderstruck) and have them put baseline programming in your Sevcon if you really are on a time crunch. This will cost you money.


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

If they have "any" problem or they don't want you to do something new and different in the slightest that they don't like , they will not help you . And Sevcon will not give you the programs you need . The guy from Sevcon said the program is easy , but it is up to the contractors to do it ..... and they will not !! Just got the e-mail . Ok , I'm selling the new Sevcon for $200.00 . I'll stay with dc .


----------



## R2DC (Feb 26, 2016)

It's true, Sevcon doesn't even want to give you a license.

There are also folks like me and the folks who helped me who are happy to give you a nudge in the right direction. These controllers are pretty straightforward to work with once you have all the pieces.


----------

